# Eurotropin 12 iu lab test



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello another one

human norm 0-3

result 20,7

injected 12 iu blood was taken 3 hours later


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

B-50 said:


> Hello another one
> 
> human norm 0-3
> 
> ...


Just to confirm, do those numbers mean that a normal humans GH results would be in the range of 0 - 3 and this came back at 20.7 so its good to go?


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

still, wouldnt touch that brand with a barge pole, AAS are shockingly sh#te!


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

Used their test 350 and growth rated both tbf only problem was the price as my source was already down the food chain


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm glad I found this... I've literally just bought a box!!


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

B-50 said:


> Hello another one
> 
> human norm 0-3
> 
> ...


In terms of strength to iu ratio would you say the results are right and that it is a 12iu bottle or would the 20.7 result be more comparable to 10iu?


----------



## tren79 (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice !

EP growth is really good. Im using now myself and have been for 6 weeks.

Have used EP tren acetate which was very good.

Not used there other injectibles.


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

KRIS_B said:


> In terms of strength to iu ratio would you say the results are right and that it is a 12iu bottle or would the 20.7 result be more comparable to 10iu?


I think so mate I have tested pharma zomacton 4 mg which is 12 iu and came almost similar if I can remember I posted results so just have look for it


----------



## syd44 (Jul 3, 2015)

hi could i please have views on this hgh EP eurotropin 120iu hgh...i am new to useing hgh so advise would be great.....many thanks


----------



## eib100 (Jun 28, 2015)

If you have a blood test do you have to take like 10iu? I usually only take 4 so I had a blood test using that measurement. Results to follow.


----------

